# Amd Semprom - Kernel konfiguration

## Daniel Laube

Hallo!

Ich möchte nun auch auf meinem PC mit einem AMD Sempron Gentoo installieren.

Ich bin nun im Kernelkonfiguration (make menuconfig) hier: 

```
Processor type and features --->
```

     aber weiß nicht zu welcher Processorfamilie der Sempron gehört.

Kann mir das Jemand sagen?

Gruß,

Daniel

----------

## Daniel Laube

 *Daniel Laube wrote:*   

> Hallo!
> 
> Ich möchte nun auch auf meinem PC mit einem AMD Sempron Gentoo installieren.
> 
> Ich bin nun im Kernelkonfiguration (make menuconfig) hier: 
> ...

 

----------

## tomk

Moved from Installing Gentoo to Deutsches Forum (German).

----------

## franzf

http://de.gentoo-wiki.com/wiki/AMD_Athlon_64

Von wann ist dein Sempron? Wie heißt der genau?

----------

## Daniel Laube

AMD Sempron(tm) +2500

Er hat 1749,217Mhz und 256kb Cache. Er gehört zur CPU Family 6.

Was für infos braucht ihr noch?

----------

## Max Steel

Naja... mit meinem K10 hab ich so ziemlich das gleiche Problem.

----------

## kurisu

 *Max Steel wrote:*   

> Naja... mit meinem K10 hab ich so ziemlich das gleiche Problem.

 

Gab AMD hierzu nicht vor einiger Zeit kund, dass für den Phenom II auf einem amd64 System

```
 CFLAGS="-march=amdfam10 -O2 -pipe" 
```

ideal sei? Inzwischen mag vielleicht auch "-march=native" gut laufen, jedoch halte ich mich bisweilen an die alt-bewährte Variante ohne dabei auf irgendwelche Probleme zu stossen.

----------

## Max Steel

native ist für meinen Fall hier (niemals Portierungsgedanken nach unten) optimal.

Ich bezog mich allerdings auf die Kernel-Problematik (Die letzte bekannte Einstellung unter x86_64 ist nämlich K8)

----------

## Daniel Laube

Was geht denn zumindestens ohne den aspekt der maximalen leistung?

----------

## Max Steel

Generic *hust* Neee, für einen AMD Semprom dürfte Athlon (K6) wohl wenigstens gehn.

(gib mal ein cat /proc/cpuinfo komplett aus,

zumindest aber mal die cpu family, das model und das stepping.)

----------

## kurisu

Max Steel,

absolut richtig. Offenbar habe ich beim schnellen Lesen des Threads das eigentliche Kernthema aus den Augen verloren. Ich bitte um Verzeihung. Es ist in der Tat fraglich, ob, betrachtet vor dem Hintergrund, dass damit auch aktuelle Prozessoren bedient werden sollen, die leicht altmodisch anmutende Einstellung K8 auch wirklich vollen Nutzen aus moderneren CPUs zieht. Wie auch immer. Meine Systeme laufen hervorragend. Das genügt mir bislang.

----------

## Josef.95

 *Daniel Laube wrote:*   

> AMD Sempron(tm) +2500
> 
> Er hat 1749,217Mhz und 256kb Cache. Er gehört zur CPU Family 6.

 

Mangels weiterer Informationen einfach mal blind geraten...  :Wink: 

Es könnte ein Thoroughbred B mit Sockel A 

L2-Cache: 256 KiB

2500+: 1.750 MHz

 sein? - siehe zb http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/AMD_Sempron_%28K7%29

Wenn dem so ist würde ich 

```
(X) Athlon/Duron/K7
```

 setzen.

 *Daniel Laube wrote:*   

> Was für infos braucht ihr noch?

 

Nunja, die Info zum Sockel und die schon erwähnte 

```
cat /proc/cpuinfo
```

 wäre vermutlich schon hilfreich.

----------

